# Panadol during 2WW



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi

I am nearing the end of my 2 week wait, I have a horrific migraine and I usually take Imigran which effectively stops the migraine, I know I can't take this if I am pregnant but i have been told I can take paracetamol

I live abroad and I was given a packet of panadol by the hospital when i had my last op a few months back and looking on the web it says panadol is paracetamol so i am wondering if its ok to take these? from what I can understand on the pack (its in french and german) it says 500mg of paracetamol - I don't want to take one if this is too a high a dose, can anyone help?

Thanks
Züri


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Zuri,

Sorry on just on line tonight. Hope you did take some for your migraine.

For future reference Panadol is a brand of paracetamol and the maximum dose is 1 gram (2x 500mg tablets) four times a day, Paracetamol is fine to take during treatment, 2ww and pregnancy.

Maz x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Mazv, not actually taken any yet was too scared to just in case but migraine still persist this morning so may take 2 now

Thanks again

Züri


----------

